# Pumpkin seeds REALLY help



## believeinbeingwell (Jun 30, 2010)

*pumpkin seeds REALLY help*

HI there,

Just wanted to share something that I have found so helpful for curbing loose bowels, and generally feeling good. Pumpkin seeds are full of good stuff, and for some reason - not exactly sure why, I find them miracle workers - giving me energy. Obviously this is no ad - I am not suggesting any brand - just wanted to share. Anyone else tried these?


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm strongly cautioned to stay away from seeds of all types, so that's a no for me. But pumpkin seeds are a good source of protein, zinc, essential fatty acids, and other important vitamins. Not surprising that they would make you feel good!


----------



## believeinbeingwell (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, that makes sense then. How do you know all that - I'm impressed. I guess I have such a hard time understanding how we're all allowed different things - different diets. I don't get it??? Why's it so complicated - people with diabetes can't have sugar, people with heart problems can't have salt, fat etc. Why is there no generic diet here?


----------



## katiesue1506 (Jun 30, 2010)

I've heard to give dogs pumpkin to firm up their stool before, but I dunno about the seeds.


----------



## believeinbeingwell (Jun 30, 2010)

They are really delicious. You can get them roasted - just crack them open from their shells. I feel really good after eating them. I read in a health book that they eliminate intestinal worms - as a side benefit.

As I said, for me, the worst part of crohns, what I suffer from most, is a bowel that drains the life away from me - I feel so depleted afterward. The pumpkin seeds solidify and somehow 'hold it all together'.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 30, 2010)

Well as far as seeds...I think most medical professionals tell people to stay away from them, as well as nuts, because they can be hard to digest so they can scrape the intestinal wall and cause a lot of discomfort. On top of that, people with narrowing and strictures have to worry about tiny pieces of undigested food causing blockages. I'm in the latter half of that group, so I'm not willing to risk trying them out currently! Enjoy your pumpkin seeds. I loved roasting them up after carving pumpkins on Halloween


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Jun 30, 2010)

believeinbeingwell said:


> As I said, for me, the worst part of crohns, what I suffer from most, is a bowel that drains the life away from me - I feel so depleted afterward. The pumpkin seeds solidify and somehow 'hold it all together'.


I feel that way with a Wendy's cheeseburger when I am flaring.  It's the only thing that will make me feel like I have some energy.  It's got to have mayo, ketchup and pickles on it though.

I can tolerate nuts when I am not flaring, but try not too eat too many seeds.  Those pumpkin seeds have a pointy little end on them that I can envision scratching up my insides.  

Everyone sure is different huh?


----------



## believeinbeingwell (Jun 30, 2010)

I never thought of it like that - scratching the insides. I never thought about the consistency of foods in my intestines. Pretty scary. What about grinding them in a coffee grinder, and putting them in yoghurt?


----------



## Keona (Jun 30, 2010)

dreamintwighlight,
you would make a good dietician!!  

Katiesue,  Thats good to know about dogs.. I have half golden retriever and half tri colour collie and the retriever part gets  stomach issues a lot.  Heard it was similar to alot of golden retrievers.  We both have issues   I will have to try that sometime.  Have you tried it?

Im with twilight... just to be on the safe side.

Wendy


----------



## katiesue1506 (Jun 30, 2010)

No, never needed to, but I do put olive oil on her food to make her coat softer and less dry... plus it makes her eat it (sometimes she just doesn't wanna eat)


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never been able to digest seeds and nuts. Even when they are mashed into a butter it still doesn't get rid of the enzyme inhibitors that they contain which is why its hard to digest them in the first place. Here are some links to check out if you want to read more.

_So it's likely that at least some of these listed foods will trigger your symptoms:
    * alcohol (mixed drinks, beer, wine)
    * butter, mayonnaise, margarine, oils
    * carbonated beverages
    * coffee, tea, chocolate
    * corn husks
    * dairy products (if lactose intolerant)
    * fatty foods (fried foods)
    * foods high in fiber
    * gas-producing foods (lentils, beans, legumes, cabbage, broccoli, onions)
    * *nuts and seeds* (peanut butter, other nut butters)
    * raw fruits
    * raw vegetables
    * red meat and pork
    * spicy foods
    * whole grains and bran_
http://www.webmd.com/ibd-crohns-disease/crohns-disease/creating-a-crohns-disease-diet-plan

_The unsprouted seeds, beans and nuts when eaten are hard to digest as the enzyme inhibitors hinder our own bodies enzymes from digesting the nut / seed / bean. _
http://www.happyjuicer.com/wheatgrass/sprouting-seeds-beans-nuts.asp


----------



## rygon (Jun 30, 2010)

Ive just found that kiwi makes my stomach bad. Managed 3 whole weeks until today ... ate them yesterday and hadnt eaten any other food i dont have normally. Think the seeds in that cause problems. Also giving peanut butter  to dogs is so funny.


----------



## believeinbeingwell (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm really learning here. Thanks for that link. Where else can one get the kind of goodness that's in those seeds - they're the only thing that when I eat them, my lips get a healthy red color.


----------



## believeinbeingwell (Jul 1, 2010)

Also crabbyrelish, I was wondering...whole grains are so much healthier - what's the point of eating white bread, white pasta, even if it can be digested? It's got no nutrients, and is bad for the immune system.


----------



## katiesue1506 (Jul 1, 2010)

When you have Crohn's disease you have to eat what you can to get the calories... sometimes you can't make the healthiest choices because they hurt you. Whole grains, nuts and seeds, fresh fruits and vegetables are all very healthy but also very bad for someone with crohn's disease in a flare. This is why supplements are our best friends.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 1, 2010)

Katiesue pretty much said it with the choices we _can_ make and using supplements for nutrients we miss out on. Although I also like the flavor of white bread and pasta.


----------



## kenny (Jul 1, 2010)

believeinbeingwell said:


> Also crabbyrelish, I was wondering...whole grains are so much healthier - what's the point of eating white bread, white pasta, even if it can be digested? It's got no nutrients, and is bad for the immune system.


read the label of enriched white bread a bit more closely. Its a really good way to get easily digested nutrition when jello and meal replacements are just not cutting it. 

Whole grain is also good for adding Insoluble fiber that helps you poo more which is also not always what you want to do when you are trying to pass everything through a pinhole of inflammation.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 1, 2010)

I was able to eat pumpkin seeds, no shells of course, just chewed them well and took digestive enzymes, but they were not my fave, almonds are better.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jul 1, 2010)

kenny said:


> Whole grain is also good for adding Insoluble fiber that helps you poo more which is also not always what you want to do when you are trying to pass everything through a pinhole of inflammation.


:ylol2::ylol2::ylol2: "Pinhole of inflammation" I'm not sure you were trying to be funny, Kenny, but for some reason that just got me. Hehe.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 2, 2010)

Jettalady said:


> I was able to eat pumpkin seeds, no shells of course, just chewed them well and took digestive enzymes, but they were not my fave, almonds are better.


I ate too many almonds once and made almond butter. oo:


----------



## thefreeaccount (Jul 2, 2010)

Pumpkin seeds are one of those foods that keeps popping up as a suspected nootropic. I agree that they seem to provide an energy/focus boost that can't easily be explained solely by their nutritional content. Unfortunately, the improvements in focus seem to fade for me after eating them for about two weeks.


----------



## belle1999 (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG, CR! I am cracking up!!!


----------

